# TRW Software and Beginnerts



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just wanted to say a few things regarding my purchase and experience with the TRW Software. I have had the software about two weeks and have pulled what little hair I have out. Please, don't get me wrong, the software is amazing-but-the tutorials/instructor is often not designed for a beginner. I do not question their knowledge because they certainly do know what they are doing. They just do it far to fast and not simple enough for some beginners (that would be me). 

The other problem I have is Matt's voice which irritates me to no end. But, Matt is a very smart businessman and employs people like Sean whose voice does not bother me one bit and knows how to teach a beginner like a pro.

Once Sean showed and explained some things to me (I have watched many videos and tried my heart out and still did not get it)-I was off to the races. 

Thank you so much Sean-you are amazing. I am learning to love the TRW Software and will remain a loyal customer. I now know that trashing your software would have been the mistake of my life in this business. 

So if there are frustrated beginners out there, take the plunge and make the call-ask for Sean and get on board. Whatever you do-don't give up on the software-it is amazing once you begin to understand what you are doing. 

I still have a long way to go-but-I feel good enough to keep trying.

Hat's off to Sean and TRW!!!!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

The guys at TRW definitely know their stuff. I am not sure if many of them get on here. I was going to suggest talking to Rudy but it seems you have gotten things worked out!!


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

TRW (The Rhinestone World)


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

lmcclain6 said:


> Just wanted to say a few things regarding my purchase and experience with the TRW Software. I have had the software about two weeks and have pulled what little hair I have out. Please, don't get me wrong, the software is amazing-but-the tutorials/instructor is often not designed for a beginner. I do not question their knowledge because they certainly do know what they are doing. They just do it far to fast and not simple enough for some beginners (that would be me).
> 
> The other problem I have is Matt's voice which irritates me to no end. But, Matt is a very smart businessman and employs people like Sean whose voice does not bother me one bit and knows how to teach a beginner like a pro.
> 
> ...


TRW (The Rhinestone World)


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I know what TRW is...I am pretty good friends with those guys:

https://www.facebook.com/rudy.rhinestone?fref=ts


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt is still around the forums. Matt has always been helpful on this forum. We all started rhinestoning around the same time. Nobody was doing it back then, Everyone was trying different ideas and helping each other to figure it out. Unfortunately sometimes sharing ideas and information here is like shooting yourself in the foot. Matt knows this business inside and out. I have never heard the forum speak bad of him, his product or his service. About his voice...lol, that's something knew I haven't seen on the forums. I guess it is a matter of personal preference. I am a strip club DJ, so I'm sure you wouldn't dig my vocals. but let me give it a shot...Alllllright guys, cooooming up NEXT for a set of THHHHReeeee, This is the Amazing Saphiiiiirrre !!!!


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

If you have met Matt the reasoning for his voice is he has had mouth and throat cancer. He has had surgery and treatments for it. But everyone to their own on what they like and don't like. We are getting ready to buy into The Rhinestone World with buying his software, stones and vinyl..


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: TRW Software and Beginners*



lmcclain6 said:


> TRW (The Rhinestone World)


 Thanks again for your replies to my comment. I am very sorry to hear that Matt has had some challenges with cancer. I have never met him and know nothing about his personal experiences. I am glad to read that he is doing as well as he is though.


----------

